# Nursing registration time



## amanda24x (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi everyone,
just applied for my nursing registration through alphra does anybody have any idea of how long this could take?

thank you
Amanda xx


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Amanda, 

I moved your post to it's own thread since no-one had replied to that other thread since 2008. 

Hopefully this will help you get a reply. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## cjmre76 (Apr 19, 2010)

Hi,

The AHPRA website says it should be 90 days turn around. In reality with all the changes, and depending on if your applying at the same time as all the Australian New Grads, people on other threads have experienced waits of 4 or even 6 months.

Although I think they are catching up now.

Be sure to get your documents certified by a Notary Public if you are applying from the UK. The faculty office will list all in your area. I havn't made enough posts here yet to post URL's but google that and Notaries and you will get there.

Prices vary so do shop around and give them your best blag


----------



## amanda24x (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi everyone,

Thank you so much for your help with this ,it is great just to get an idea of the timeframe . Anyone else with any other information on nursing in Australia i would love to here from you . Thanks Karen for moving the thread it is my first time using this forum


----------



## Marie:O) (Jul 8, 2010)

I put my Registration in with AHPRA in December 2010 still waiting!!! Good Luck x


----------



## amanda24x (Mar 8, 2011)

*Nursing Registration*



Marie:O) said:


> I put my Registration in with AHPRA in December 2010 still waiting!!! Good Luck x


Hi Marie,

Thank you . Hope it comes through soon for you will you let me know when it arrives so i get an idea of how long it took !!


----------



## Marie:O) (Jul 8, 2010)

Sure I will :0) AHPRA has their own JP so if you can I'd go to the office and get it done there for free, at least you know all the documentation is certified properly and will reduce your waiting time;0) hope u get reg quickly!


----------



## amanda24x (Mar 8, 2011)

Hey Marie,
Thanks for that i will look this up , hope you are well.
I hope it comes quickly can't wait !!!


----------



## johnat21 (Jan 19, 2010)

*AHPRA Registration*



amanda24x said:


> Hi everyone,
> just applied for my nursing registration through alphra does anybody have any idea of how long this could take?
> 
> thank you
> Amanda xx


Hi Amanda, Registration through AHPRA *should* take a maximum of 90 days from the date they receive your application, provided all your paperwork is in order. HOWEVER..my wife has just received her registration, on the 18th March 2011, and AHPRA had had her paperwork since the 21st August 2010! After 6 months they wrote and told her certain documents were missing, but that was only after we had gotten the Health Ombudsman involved because they had taken so long. I would advise you to keep on top of them, and if possible to phone or e-mail weekly and keep records of it, then after 90 days, really threaten them with further action. They are the most inept organisation in the whole of Australia.

Regards
John


----------



## amanda24x (Mar 8, 2011)

*nursing registration*



johnat21 said:


> Hi Amanda, Registration through AHPRA *should* take a maximum of 90 days from the date they receive your application, provided all your paperwork is in order. HOWEVER..my wife has just received her registration, on the 18th March 2011, and AHPRA had had her paperwork since the 21st August 2010! After 6 months they wrote and told her certain documents were missing, but that was only after we had gotten the Health Ombudsman involved because they had taken so long. I would advise you to keep on top of them, and if possible to phone or e-mail weekly and keep records of it, then after 90 days, really threaten them with further action. They are the most inept organisation in the whole of Australia.
> 
> Regards
> John


Hi John,
Thanks for that !! Great to have an idea of how other's are getting on with their registration. I checked and checked and double checked all my paperwork so hopefully they won't need anything else. Your wife must be delighted that eventually it has arrived hope everything else moves smoothly for you and that has just been a one- off. Where are you and you wife hoping to live. Have you both managed to find a job ok? I will take your advice and try and stay in touch with them re :updates fingers crossed that it won't take to long

Kind Regards
Amanda


----------



## johnat21 (Jan 19, 2010)

amanda24x said:


> Hi John,
> Thanks for that !! Great to have an idea of how other's are getting on with their registration. I checked and checked and double checked all my paperwork so hopefully they won't need anything else. Your wife must be delighted that eventually it has arrived hope everything else moves smoothly for you and that has just been a one- off. Where are you and you wife hoping to live. Have you both managed to find a job ok? I will take your advice and try and stay in touch with them re :updates fingers crossed that it won't take to long
> 
> Kind Regards
> Amanda


Hi Amanda, my wife has a job at St Vincents and Mercy hospital in Melbourne and we fly out on the 7th May. 

It has been a long time coming but it was worth it. We are going out on the 457 visa and believe it or not we only applied for it on the 8th March and it is now granted and we are flights booked and on our way!!

AHPRA was the real drag in all this but I think it was just a matter of bad timing as they have had all sorts of problems with the new systems they have put in place.

I wish you well on your journey and I hope to hear soon that you are on your way to Oz and that it doesn't take too long.

Regards

John


----------



## amanda24x (Mar 8, 2011)

*nursing registration*



johnat21 said:


> Hi Amanda, my wife has a job at St Vincents and Mercy hospital in Melbourne and we fly out on the 7th May.
> 
> It has been a long time coming but it was worth it. We are going out on the 457 visa and believe it or not we only applied for it on the 8th March and it is now granted and we are flights booked and on our way!!
> 
> ...


Hi John,

That is fantastic , I am hoping to go on a 457 visa as well, just a waiting game with AHPRA just keep my fingers crossed it will be all straight forward. Wow your visa came through really fast did your wife look for jobs whilst she was waiting for her registration? I wish you both the very best of luck  I will let you know how i get on. You must be so excited:clap2:

Kind Regards

Amanda Boden


----------



## johnat21 (Jan 19, 2010)

amanda24x said:


> Hi John,
> 
> That is fantastic , I am hoping to go on a 457 visa as well, just a waiting game with AHPRA just keep my fingers crossed it will be all straight forward. Wow your visa came through really fast did your wife look for jobs whilst she was waiting for her registration? I wish you both the very best of luck  I will let you know how i get on. You must be so excited:clap2:
> 
> ...


Hi Amanda,
Yes she did all the legwork for the jobs while waiting for AHPRA to come through. We went over to Melbourne for a few weeks to look around and two companies helped set up interviews for us over there. 
The companies were AustraHealth (contact Kate Heath) and HCL-International (contact Daryl Rose). However she also had lots of telephone interviews from home too, and this is the way she actually secured the position she has taken up. This job was arranged via HCL.
If you are looking to go down the sponsorship route I really would recommend using a nursing agency like HCL. They are UK based but their nurse managers are based all over Australia so they know where the jobs are. Where are you thinking of heading for, as there is tons of work in Melbourne and to be honest most of the major cities, it just depends which lifestyle you are looking for!

Once again, best of luck and if you do use HCL, use our name (Anne and John Hughes) to introduce yourself. HCL are also doing a series of meet and greets for persons interested in emigrating, all over the country. I dont know where you are based but there is one in Manchester on 6th April (we are going to this one to meet the staff) and they are also going to Glasgow, Birmingham, London and Ireland I believe!


Kind regards

John


----------

